# Vendor Catalog Poll & Comments



## jeff (Nov 25, 2011)

A couple weeks ago I asked what you all thought about the concept of "Vendor Catalogs" as a section of The Marketplace. The discussion gave me the impression that it might be worth a try.

So, I asked for vendors to volunteer to set up sample catalogs. 11 vendors expressed interest, and 9 came through with samples. They've been working on their catalogs for about a week, out of public view, and now it's time to have a look at their work and decide if this is something we want to keep.

Please visit the Vendor Catalog Forum and have a look at the catalogs. 

Leave me your comments below, and please vote in the poll. Please comment on the concept, not on specific vendor catalogs.


----------



## hunter-27 (Nov 25, 2011)

I voted keep it.  I'm not sure I would use it often but for those who need to it seems to put it in a easy to find place.


----------



## steeler fan1 (Nov 25, 2011)

I personally don't really care. I have in my favorites list most vendors. When looking for something I either know who I buy from or I go to specific web sites. Would appear if I was ordering something I'd need to go to that web site anyway? As I said, matters not to me.

Carl


----------



## thewishman (Nov 26, 2011)

I love it that at least one of my favorite suppliers has his and/or her stuff all in one place. That is something I have been looking for, now there it is.


----------



## jeff (Nov 26, 2011)

As always, anyone who has comments they'd prefer not to post is most welcome to PM me.

Please VOTE!


----------



## prophetmkr (Nov 26, 2011)

I like this and will give these members first shot at any purchases I need.


----------



## dankc908 (Nov 26, 2011)

prophetmkr said:


> I like this and will give these members first shot at any purchases I need.



Like he said!


----------



## danrs (Nov 26, 2011)

*Vendor Catalog*

I like it.  Just placed order after browsing.:tongue:

danrs


----------



## doddman70 (Nov 26, 2011)

I like it, thanks Jeff!


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 26, 2011)

I Like it. Great idea. Thanks


----------



## KnB Polymers (Nov 26, 2011)

I like it of course, but curious about one thing ... are the catalogs supposed to be a generalization of your website or specials etc so people can buy right here on IAP without having to go to the websites?


----------



## jeff (Nov 26, 2011)

KnB Polymers said:


> I like it of course, but curious about one thing ... are the catalogs supposed to be a generalization of your website or specials etc so people can buy right here on IAP without having to go to the websites?



Content is completely up to the vendor.


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 26, 2011)

Jeff, thank you for another great idea!  The current catalogs not only give an idea of what each vendor offers, but on occasion, even a short history or reason for their business.  Being able to stay on site and click from one vendor to another without having to search out individual sites is very helpful for us 'senior' citizens as well as the newer members who may be unfamiliar with our valued vendor members.  As I said, great idea and thank you.

Getting closer to the 1 meg number.
Charles


----------



## BlackPearl (Nov 26, 2011)

Where is the like button?

I agree it is a good idea, hope more vendors put up catalogues.


----------



## jeff (Nov 26, 2011)

ctubbs said:


> Jeff, thank you for another great idea!  The current catalogs not only give an idea of what each vendor offers, but on occasion, even a short history or reason for their business.  Being able to stay on site and click from one vendor to another without having to search out individual sites is very helpful for us 'senior' citizens as well as the newer members who may be unfamiliar with our valued vendor members.  As I said, great idea and thank you.
> 
> Getting closer to the 1 meg number.
> Charles



Thanks, Charles. I agree, that forum certainly has some interesting possibilities. I hadn't thought how helpful it might be to new members. Once we "officially" open that forum, I'll put a link to it in the PM that goes to new members. One of the most frequent questions we get from new members is where to get all their stuff!


----------



## G1Pens (Nov 26, 2011)

steeler fan1 said:


> I personally don't really care. I have in my favorites list most vendors. When looking for something I either know who I buy from or I go to specific web sites. Would appear if I was ordering something I'd need to go to that web site anyway? As I said, matters not to me.
> 
> Carl


 
+1  - AGREE


----------



## Timbo (Nov 26, 2011)

I like it...keep it please.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 26, 2011)

As a member - I like the vendor catalogs, Jeff - they're a nice, unobtrusive advertising list in which I can easily find info and items if I want to look for them. Thumbs up!   

As a moderator, I'd like to mention that Jeff is asking for input on the catalogs - not a discussion about who comes after who in the phonebook, moderation concerns, etc.  

To keep a derailment from occurring, please PM concerns or questions about moderation to the moderation team, and/or Jeff himself.  

Andrew
assistant moderator


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 26, 2011)

*If I get a vote....*

I like it.  I was one of those who specifically asked for it and I'm happy to see it happen.  As to position in the list.....I suggest the vendors live with it, and before somebody climbs on my butt about that ---- check the position I currently occupy in the list.


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 26, 2011)

Question:

Will this be replacing the 'classifieds' for these members?  And what is the cost of doing a 'catalog?



Scott (I'll wait for answer b4 voting) B


----------



## alphageek (Nov 26, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> I like it.  I was one of those who specifically asked for it and I'm happy to see it happen.  As to position in the list.....I suggest the vendors live with it, and before somebody climbs on my butt about that ---- check the position I currently occupy in the list.



Smitty - just change your name, its not like you have had it that long, right?  :biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 26, 2011)

*AARON-5276*



alphageek said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > I like it. I was one of those who specifically asked for it and I'm happy to see it happen. As to position in the list.....I suggest the vendors live with it, and before somebody climbs on my butt about that ---- check the position I currently occupy in the list.
> ...


Yea, I was 2 maybe 3 days old before anyone even called me Smitty.

Who said I'm not going to change it ----Aal, Aam, Aaron, Aardvark, Aardwolf....they all work...I could be worse though, there's the guy I knew when I was in the Navy, his name was Zyzyk or Zyzyck. Always knew his place in the pay line.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 26, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> alphageek said:
> 
> 
> > Smitty37 said:
> ...


 
If it's a vote Smitty I like this one:

Aardwolf
 
Linda


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 26, 2011)

*Next Market research*



IPD_Mrs said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > alphageek said:
> ...


 
Maybe I'll make that the subject of my next market research poll:tongue:


----------



## jeff (Nov 27, 2011)

SDB777 said:


> Question:
> 
> Will this be replacing the 'classifieds' for these members?  And what is the cost of doing a 'catalog?
> 
> ...



It is not intended to replace the classifieds. A vendor could choose to use it instead of or in conjunction with the classifieds.

If we implement this, the cost will be close to:

1 month $10, 
3 months $25
6 months $45
12 months $85
What this would buy is the ability to post one catalog thread and edit it for the time period of the subscription. If the subscription lapses, the catalog disappears. Pretty simple!


----------



## jeff (Nov 27, 2011)

Regarding the order of listing threads in the forum, there isn't much I can do about it from the server side. The user can choose a variety of sort methods to override the default. I can't force them to appear in any particular order.







The current forum-wide default is last post time, which in the case of threads which don't have replies is the original post time. Editing a post does not change that. I think the most fair way in that forum is to set the default to alphabetical, but again, realize that the user can change it.

If vendors have the right words in their ad, the "Search This Forum" function is very effective. 

Personally, and I know that some vendors agree with me, I don't believe that the position in an alphabetical list makes a whole lot of difference. However I understand that some do feel it makes a difference, so I am more than open to suggestions, keeping in mind that there are technical limitations I can't easily get around. For example; "Just randomize the order once a month" sounds nice and easy, but there is no mechanism to do that. 

The bottom line is that there is no requirement to use the catalog forum :biggrin: Anyone who feels they won't be getting a fair shake due to the sort order should not partake.


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 27, 2011)

*OK by me*

I'm with you on this one Jeff....of 9 catalogs listed my name is 9th I am 5th in visits and very close to the same number of visits as the person appearing 4th (and also the person appearing 6th).  Some. I personlly  would expect to have more visitors and some less based on what we sell.  

Most people do not spend near as much time shopping for kits as they do blanks so sellers who feature a lot of blanks wiil, in my opinion, have more visitors.  

Those selling a larger variety of kits will probably have more than someone like myself with limited offerings.  That's just life as it is....we need to just accept that and get on with it (life).  It's too short to waste it worrying about nonsense.


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Nov 27, 2011)

As long as the catalogs are kept up to date, I think it is a great idea! I like it and want it to stay!

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## qballizhere (Nov 27, 2011)

I think if there were pages and pages of vendors then some way of mixing them up. One or two pages it really doesn't matter.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 27, 2011)

As a vendor:  I don't really know what I think at this point.  Given that we are having a Thanksgiving special going at this time I have no real way of telling what traffic is coming in due to the catalog (just bad timing for the holiday no one's fault and no complaint really - simple statement of fact).  I have to believe that those of you who like it will use it, those who don't - obviously won't.  Those who use classifieds, will continue to do that most likely.  Others will go by word of mouth.  I personally think we all have our favored way of finding out where to get the products we like the best - and then there those who will search for items based on the fact that they see them mentioned in a tutorial and need them to try a new technique etc.  

I guess what I am saying is - there is no ONE PERFECT method of advertising because none of us are the same, we all shop differently the same as we all learn differently.  Therefore I expect to have to take part in multiple ways of advertising - or limit myself based upon those ways that I do decide to participate in.  Also, I am saying that I haven't developed a definitive opinion on the catalog simply because of the timing of my adding it along with the time of year falling at the same time as the annual Black Friday Blast off.  I hope to get a better feel for this approach though once that has ended.

I do like having put this catalog together - it's been fun to do and I think I will keep it on hand for those who at times will send me a question and follow up with "do you have a catalog I can look through?"    This will come in handy in the long run I think!

Just my 1/2 cent worth (inflation you know.)

Linda


----------



## jeff (Nov 27, 2011)

IPD_Mrs said:


> ...I guess what I am saying is - there is no ONE PERFECT method of advertising because none of us are the same, we all shop differently the same as we all learn differently.  Therefore I expect to have to take part in multiple ways of advertising - or limit myself based upon those ways that I do decide to participate in....



I agree! :biggrin:

The idea of the catalog forum was to provide one more arrow in the quiver for our vendors. We're fortunate to have the whole spectrum of vendors here, from small shops to big operations, and we want to make it easy for all sellers to reach their buyers, and all buyers to get their hands on the goods.

I hope it works out for those who use it, and I look forward to hearing ideas for improvement from both sides of the transaction.


----------



## flyitfast (Nov 28, 2011)

:hammer: Nail it!! I like it. Any time we can give our member vendors availability to us and us to them is a big+. They contribute as much as most to the learning experience and we can pay that back supporting them. Besides, I like a lot of their "stuff" and will know where to easily find them.
gordon


----------



## tim self (Nov 28, 2011)

I voted keep it.  I like having all the clowns under one tent!!!! Convenient for those who do not like searching.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 28, 2011)

Clowns?Clowns?, those just happen to be big shoes and my nose is not that red!!! Clowns indeed, humph!!!!


----------



## tim self (Nov 28, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Clowns?Clowns?, those just happen to be big shoes and my nose is not that red!!! Clowns indeed, humph!!!!



Maybe all the fish in one barrel??  I see I cannot win with my analogies.  Not meaning any offence just light hearted jesting.  I appreciate everything the vendors do for this great site.


----------



## penhead (Nov 28, 2011)

My vote is to keep it..!!..I love browsing and don't always have access to a print catalog, but might be sitting in front of a computer instead...and never know what I might find that I don't need but decided that I can't live without..!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 28, 2011)

tim self said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Clowns?Clowns?, those just happen to be big shoes and my nose is not that red!!! Clowns indeed, humph!!!!
> ...


 
Fish?..........well maybe... some of us vendors do give off a fishy odor at times:wink:


----------



## edman2 (Nov 28, 2011)

Jeff,
Just explored every catalog and I like it!  Great idea for those hunting for an item and can't remember the thread they saw it in.  Vendors have made a great contribution to this pen turning community and I think this is a great idea for them and for us in the IAP.  It's a win, win! Thanks.


----------



## moke (Nov 28, 2011)

This is a home run Jeff----great idea!


----------



## Steve Busey (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes, I like the idea of having all the venfors in one place. Not sure how I'll feel once the venue gets crowded into 3 or 4 screens, though...


----------



## jeff (Nov 28, 2011)

Steve Busey said:


> Yes, I like the idea of having all the venfors in one place. Not sure how I'll feel once the venue gets crowded into 3 or 4 screens, though...



I have my doubts that it will grow to that big. If it does, I'd be willing to randomly select 5 threads a month to stick at the top of the forum.


----------



## SantaEric (Nov 28, 2011)

*nice*

one of the vendors had an ad that caught my eyes that i probably would not have seen otherwise....keep it


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 29, 2011)

Good idea, very nice. I think people visiting and members feel more confident with ordering from local vendors here.


----------



## Lawrence Witter (Nov 29, 2011)

*Keep it!*

Just made, what is for me, a large order from one of the vendors. The forum makes it easy to find the products and to support IAPers.

Larry



jeff said:


> A couple weeks ago I asked what you all thought about the concept of "Vendor Catalogs" as a section of The Marketplace. The discussion gave me the impression that it might be worth a try.
> 
> So, I asked for vendors to volunteer to set up sample catalogs. 11 vendors expressed interest, and 9 came through with samples. They've been working on their catalogs for about a week, out of public view, and now it's time to have a look at their work and decide if this is something we want to keep.
> 
> ...


----------



## rherrell (Nov 30, 2011)

Do you need a website in order to have a "catalog"?


----------



## jeff (Nov 30, 2011)

rherrell said:


> Do you need a website in order to have a "catalog"?



Not at all.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Nov 30, 2011)

Jeff is the Vendor catalogs only available to the registered memebers?


----------



## jeff (Nov 30, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> Jeff is the Vendor catalogs only available to the registered memebers?



It was my intention to open it to everyone after we got through the initial construction phase last week. Apparently I had forgotten to do that, so I just fixed that little oversight.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok, being nobody else will ask, I will....Whats with the last post in this thread every few hours bumping the thread ?


----------



## HSTurning (Dec 1, 2011)

I like it.  I have had to ask a vendor what all the products he was suppling in the past.  Sometime I forget who has what and this would help.


----------



## alphageek (Dec 1, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Ok, being nobody else will ask, I will....Whats with the last post in this thread every few hours bumping the thread ?



I thought that was strange too...  Do votes w/o posts bump threads?   I have a feeling they do.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 1, 2011)

I think I like it, I don't have enough items to do a catalog but I think it's a great idea for folks with a lot of different things, such as blanks, kits, parts. I say keep it.


----------



## Curly (Dec 1, 2011)

alphageek said:
			
		

> I thought that was strange too...  Do votes w/o posts bump threads?   I have a feeling they do.



Yes and if a pole isn't closed you will still get notifications months later when someone adds their vote. I get them from other forums once in a while. I need to learn to use the unsubscribe stuff. 

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner because I can't reach my desktop!


----------



## jeff (Dec 1, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Ok, being nobody else will ask, I will....Whats with the last post in this thread every few hours bumping the thread ?



It's a configuration change I made to the poll circuitry to bump the thread when a vote was made. I thought it might be a good way to keep the poll in view without me making posts to bump it. 

I don't like this change, so I'm turning it back off.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 1, 2011)

Seems to me that all of the vendors in the catalog right now have an external website.  One can just go to their website and see what they have for sale and it's alot easier to navigate the website and use menus to find the products.  I personally don't see the point to the catalog as it is.  I myself would find more use out of a simple vendor listing with a link to their external website instead.  Just my opinion.


----------



## jeff (Dec 1, 2011)

glycerine said:


> Seems to me that all of the vendors in the catalog right now have an external website.  One can just go to their website and see what they have for sale and it's alot easier to navigate the website and use menus to find the products.  I personally don't see the point to the catalog as it is.  I myself would find more use out of a simple vendor listing with a link to their external website instead.  Just my opinion.



We already have just such a listing:

http://www.penturners.org/links/browselinks.php?c=3


----------



## IPD_Mr (Dec 1, 2011)

jeff said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, being nobody else will ask, I will....Whats with the last post in this thread every few hours bumping the thread ?
> ...


 
The concept sounds neat, but I kept going in to see new content only to come away more confused.    I didn't check to see if it was or wasn't, but I would think that a poll such as this that may have an effect on the forum should be made sticky.


----------



## jeff (Dec 1, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > OKLAHOMAN said:
> ...



This poll got pretty good attention in the beginning so I didn't bother sticking it. It actually got more votes per day than many.

Sorry again about the confusion. It actually says next to the configuration option: "Setting this option to yes may cause user confusion." :biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 1, 2011)

jeff said:


> IPD_Mr said:
> 
> 
> > jeff said:
> ...


 
Sometimes they're right!!!:wink:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 1, 2011)

jeff said:


> It actually says next to the configuration option: "Setting this option to yes may cause user confusion." :biggrin:



Ah.. you got the Bonus Plan


----------



## Robert111 (Dec 1, 2011)

Yup, this is good. Just spent about a half hour browsing and sent an order the IPD. Thanks!


----------



## broitblat (Dec 2, 2011)

I like the concept of a catalog area.  I'm not sure the forums lend themselves to the most easy to use implementation, however.  

In all of the examples, each catalog is just one large message.  I'd prefer a way to browse by category or some other organization (for those vendors that have a lot of different things), but maybe that's just redundant with their web sites.

  -Barry


----------



## IPD_Mr (Dec 2, 2011)

I know exactly where you are coming from on that idea Barry.  If this was html it could be done pretty easy.  But in the forum the code will not work like.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 2, 2011)

broitblat said:


> I like the concept of a catalog area. I'm not sure the forums lend themselves to the most easy to use implementation, however.
> 
> In all of the examples, each catalog is just one large message. I'd prefer a way to browse by category or some other organization (for those vendors that have a lot of different things), but maybe that's just redundant with their web sites.
> 
> -Barry


 
I've been thinking the same thing.  If we pooled together to create a vendor/product database, would people use it?  Would the vendors keep it updated?  I build databases and front-end web tools everyday (I'm a programmer).  We could easily create something one a different server for this purpose and just link to it from the IAP, if that's allowed.  It could basically be a product search engine and the vendors could keep it up-to date (that would probably be the hardest part, especially with blanks that are in stock one minute and gone the next).  Would anyone be interested in that?  I'd be glad to work with a few others to spec out a prototype design...


----------



## jeff (Dec 3, 2011)

I can't remember a poll in IAP history that had over a 90% result!

I guess we'll keep the catalogs!

I'll be in touch with the vendors who tested the catalog forum, and I'll post something in there over the next few days regarding guidelines and instructions.  Thanks all for your help!


----------



## jeff (Dec 3, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> I know exactly where you are coming from on that idea Barry.  If this was html it could be done pretty easy.  But in the forum the code will not work like.



I CAN enable HTML in that forum, but there are some risks. 

Broken HTML (something simple like a missing close table tag) screws up formatting on the entire page. I'd be willing to do it, but the responsibility for clean, functional code would belong to the vendor.


----------



## jeff (Dec 3, 2011)

glycerine said:


> broitblat said:
> 
> 
> > I like the concept of a catalog area. I'm not sure the forums lend themselves to the most easy to use implementation, however.
> ...



If a vendor has done proper SEO on his site, what would be the benefit over, say, Google?

What would be the motivation for a vendor to keep two product databases updated, his store's and a separate search engine?

Those are really rhetorical questions. If the interest is there, go for it!


----------



## glycerine (Dec 3, 2011)

jeff said:
			
		

> If a vendor has done proper SEO on his site, what would be the benefit over, say, Google?
> 
> What would be the motivation for a vendor to keep two product databases updated, his store's and a separate search engine?
> 
> Those are really rhetorical questions. If the interest is there, go for it!



I don't think those are rhetorical questions, thy are valid questions with valid answers.  The advantage over google is that this would be just for the IAP community and would not search the entire earth!  If you type gator jaw into google, I imagine you'll flip through many pages before finding a pen blank.  Also, I think the results that float to the top are for people who are willing to pay more money to google.  This would be a free (or small uniform fee thats equal for everyone if that is preferred) and unbiased search engine.
And as far as vendors motivation for keeping two product databases updated... What was their motivation for asking you to create this catalog in the first place?  It's the same concept, they still have to keep this catalog updated as well as their own website, right?  But if its going to be done anyway, why not take it a step further and create a searchable database?  I believe it would be more useful.  A vendor catalog idea was pitched, I'm just trying to improve upon it...


----------



## glycerine (Dec 3, 2011)

Also, the vendors might not have to keep two databases updated.  I would assume with any web store, the information is stored in a database and that information can probably be extracted.  Then that could just be imported into our database.  Can any vendors tell me if their software has an export feature where the inventory and pricing info is exported to excel or a csv file or something like that?


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 3, 2011)

jeff said:


> I can't remember a poll in IAP history that had over a 90% result!
> 
> I guess we'll keep the catalogs!
> 
> I'll be in touch with the vendors who tested the catalog forum, and I'll post something in there over the next few days regarding guidelines and instructions.  Thanks all for your help!


Just my competitive, like to win attitude and absolutely nothing to do with this thread but............................  there was one other.  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::wink::tongue:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=79814

Sorry Jeff, I had to do it.  If it gets me in hot water, I understand.  BY the way, I did vote for it, good job.


----------



## jeff (Dec 3, 2011)

glycerine said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As I said, if this is something you want to take on, feel free to do so.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 3, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> tim self said:
> 
> 
> > OKLAHOMAN said:
> ...


 

Roy did you forget to change your socks after turning GATOR again?????

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Dec 3, 2011)

hunter-27 said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > I can't remember a poll in IAP history that had over a 90% result!
> ...



I stand corrected! :biggrin:


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 3, 2011)

glycerine said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Good questions Jeff.  

For me, there is a little more too it though than just having a "targeted" search here rather than using google etc.  I like being here because I like giving back to IAP and the member's here.  This is where I came when I was a newbie and part of the reason we ended up starting the product lines that we have, I like being able to put everything together into one "catalog" and have that where our members can easily find out if they are likely to find what they want when they get to the site...

The idea of a searchable data base might be good as an *addition *to the catalogs and advertisements - BUT keep in mind that not everyone always knows exactly what they are looking for.  It's one thing when it's something simple like CA glues which any number of us carry, however it's different when it is "that speckled, marblelike blue blank I saw a few weeks back (and now can't find the post again.)  

While my program doesn't allow me to just export my data here and I do have to complete the catalog entirely by hand - as any of us would a post of any other kind but with the photos and links etc - I feel that it has a definite value.  I will have to be a bit more diligent in trying to watch out for the Mr. doing things like changing a photo online when something new comes along (oops sorry folks!)  I will have to make more frequent changes when things are coming in, new, closed out etc ... but I think in the long run what it offers to those trying to figure out what they are looking for - or just looking for the fun of it and seeing the "stuff" that abounds, it is well worth my efforts!  Once it is all done (yup - still working) I don't think it will be that difficult to maintain.

Thanks for the opportunity Jeff, this was a good experience for all of us!

IPD - MRS

Linda


----------



## glycerine (Dec 3, 2011)

IPD_Mrs said:


> glycerine said:
> 
> 
> > jeff said:
> ...


 
Ok, that makes sense.  It's helpful to hear the point-of-view of vendors since I'm not one.  I see things differently and have no idea what goes on inside your heads.  Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 3, 2011)

*I agree*



jeff said:


> glycerine said:
> 
> 
> > jeff said:
> ...


As my daddy used to say K-I-S-S  Keep It Simple Son (bet you thought I was gonna say something else).  I don't wanna move my whole store here Just the things that are of special interest to IAP members.  Often that will be items and/or prices that aren't in my store.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 3, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > glycerine said:
> ...


 
Ok, that's something I wasn't aware of either.  Thanks.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 3, 2011)

I think the searchable database would be great, when is this Catalog function going to be available to us who were mot able to do it in the beginning?
and will the images be carried from our servers, or through the IAP site like the adds are now.
I agree with Smitty but in my case I think its the other S word that applies.


----------



## jeff (Dec 4, 2011)

bitshird said:


> I think the searchable database would be great, when is this Catalog function going to be available to us who were mot able to do it in the beginning?
> and will the images be carried from our servers, or through the IAP site like the adds are now.
> I agree with Smitty but in my case I think its the other S word that applies.



Sometime next week.
Hosted or uploaded, your choice.


----------

